# site for download DIGITALS PICTURES (CANON)



## sunny91 (May 27, 2005)

Hi: You can download pictures and retouching an picture
with the retouching software and print.

http://bj.canon.co.jp/english/photo/nature/index.html

bye,

sunny


----------

